# Can driving Uber part-time prevent me from collecting unemployment?



## GardenStateUber (May 13, 2015)

Nearly $90k of my $95k income came from my full-time job and I was just laid-off following our company being sold. Now the NY unemployment office is saying that since I was driving Uber too, I may not be eligible to collect any unemployment because I have another job. Does this sound right? Any others have similar issues? Thanks for any insight.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GardenStateUber said:


> Nearly $90k of my $95k income came from my full-time job and I was just laid-off following our company being sold. Now the NY unemployment office is saying that since I was driving Uber too, I may not be eligible to collect any unemployment because I have another job. Does this sound right? Any others have similar issues? Thanks for any insight.


Sorry about your loss.
You will not make 90 k doing uber.
Can you show you were operating at a loss regardless of uber " income"?


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

It depends on the state. In some states, any self-employment work, regardless of earnings, disqualifies you for unemployment. Here in Arizona, you can be self-employed but can't gross more than some ridiculously low threshhold.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Can you show you were operating at a loss regardless of uber " income"?


This is a great question. Since the IRS does the 57 cent a mile deduction and that is on the 1040 Schedule C then depending on how they do unemployment in your state you might be able to show you are actually taking a loss with your Uber activities. The problem is often the business interests conspire to make it difficult to collect unemployment in certain states. They look for any little excuse to deny you.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Most unemployment claims require you to submit any earnings and these are subtracted from the benefit amount you are entitled to, so you may get a reduced amount.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

GardenStateUber said:


> Nearly $90k of my $95k income came from my full-time job and I was just laid-off following our company being sold. Now the NY unemployment office is saying that since I was driving Uber too, I may not be eligible to collect any unemployment because I have another job. Does this sound right? Any others have similar issues? Thanks for any insight.


Depends on the state. I'm in Texas as we can earn up to 25% of our unemployment benefits before they reduce your benefits. For example, my weekly unemployment benefit is $479 so I can earn $120 from uber and they won't reduce that $479. Anything beyond the $120 is deducted from the benefits. Check your state unemployment rules for this though. In Texas you're not disqualified from benefits until you start working full time regardless of earnings.


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

as long as your operating as a loss it should be considered unemployed


----------

